# Freezing SV Pork Loin



## jfsjazz (Feb 21, 2018)

I'm planning to SV cook a 5lb pork loin this weekend.  Will brine it for a couple of hours, SV for about 4 hrs, then sear on the grill.

Wondering if there would be any issues with slicing, vac sealing and freezing the leftovers. Since it will be fully cooked, I assume that I can let it cool without an ice bath and then safely package and eat in the future with a simple re-heat.

Thank you for any guidance.


----------



## gmc2003 (Feb 21, 2018)

Shouldn't be any issues at all. I always vacuum seal my leftover smoked goods for work lunches at a later date.

Chris


----------



## baseballguy99 (Feb 21, 2018)

I did a 3lber last week.  Ate some, put the leftovers in the fridge to cool down, then vacuum sealed and in the freezer.


----------



## daveomak (Feb 21, 2018)

When you SV meats, there is a time/temp chart that reflects the thickness of the meat....  SV'ing should follow this chart to insure doneness and pathogen control....

http://www.douglasbaldwin.com/sous-vide.html#Table_5.1

Wait for the time/temp table to open.....


----------



## daveomak (Feb 21, 2018)

Since the meat is warm, an ice bath is recommended to cool the meat to below 50..  Bacteria starts growing during the cooling down process...   then starts again during the warming/reheat process....


----------



## troutman (Feb 21, 2018)

What daveomak says, be sure to ice bath down to a safe temp then you can pretty much do as you please; refrigerate or freeze.

When you want to re-heat to later consume simply put it back into your SV and re-heat to just below your original IT. Time would be a function of size of the piece in question.


----------



## jfsjazz (Feb 22, 2018)

Thanks to all for your input and advice; greatly appreciated!!!


----------

